# Help w/ ID plant



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone know the name of this plant? Thanks in advance!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looks like a sunset hygro. Really nice red too. - could be wrong


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

No, you're not wrong, it is Hygrophylia polysperma 'rosanervig' AKA Sunset Hygro.


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

default said:


> Looks like a sunset hygro. Really nice red too. - could be wrong


Thank you!


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Kooka said:


> No, you're not wrong, it is Hygrophylia polysperma 'rosanervig' AKA Sunset Hygro.


And thanks for confirming Kooka!


----------

